# how to clean urine off a rabbit



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a dirty but sweet buck. I think he pees on his resting board and then lays down in it. The resting board is one of those plastic deals sold for rabbits so it has holes in it. He is kind of a big boy and is in a 24 x 24 cage. NZW. It would be better is he was in a bigger cage but thats what I have. I am going to try removing the resting board and see if it helps. He has nice big paws and I have the 1 x 1/2 wire on the cage floor. So I also have a sweet little princess whom I had to move temporarily to another cage. She was so pretty a d white. The cage I moved her to was right beside another buck who had never bothered the doe I had there before. He pulled clumps of my princess's hair out and sprayed her. Moved her down by the other dirty but sweet buck and although he couldnt reach thru to pull her hair he still managed to pee on her. Moved her again. Anyway, I want to try and clean them both. That pee is ugly but its also kind of sticky.

Can I use a washrag and vinegar or baby shampoo or?? Figured some of you who show rabbits would have great suggestions.


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

If you go to Rabbit talk.com they have a forum with threads for Show rabbits and cleaning fur.
I used to have a male NZW that would spray the females in the next cage so I tied cardboard to the outside wall of the cage and when too soiled put up another.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Just a thought..I don't know what show people do to bathe their rabbits, but I do know I have used all natural kitten shampoo on a rabbit. They also have dry kitten shampoos.

Make sure it's all natural and not the flea/tick preventive stuff-just the shampoo. 

If it ever has to do with a rabbit's fur..I think of the way they groom, like a cat and the manufactures of the kitten shampoo know their grooming habits. Long story short-the manufactures know the animal will ingest some of the product. And we don't have very much in the way of rabbit supplies here so sometimes I have to think outside the box.

It worked for me. I used the regular type shampoo(but make sure the rabbit is dry thoroughly before taking back outside). Also some rabbits freak when put in water and get stressed as if your trying to drown them. I only did a section at a time and only 2" of water in the sink(like on the back feet first) and on a big boy, I did him in 2" of water in the tub and talked to him calmly the whole time I did it. However, unless your really sure your rabbit won't freak..you may want to try the dry all-natural kitten shampoo first. They sell it here at Petco.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

My daughter has an English Spot buck that is a peeing machine. she uses a product that's called _Cowboy Magic Green Spot Remover_ that cleans him up pretty good.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Most show people just use a water and white vinegar mix solution. Most other rabbit-safe stain removing products, and shampoos leave a residue on their coat that will affect judging scores at the shows. 

Put two parts water, one part vinegar into a misting spray bottle. Test the mist prior to spraying the rabbit, so that you do not soak it with a direct shoot. Grab a dry rag, and wipe in the direction of the hairs. 

The vinegar in the solution will separate the urine from the hairs, and leave the rabbit very shiny without any residue or harsh chemicals that could hurt it.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Perfect you all! You gave me a great choice of methods. I may try the vinegar first just because I already have it. If that doesn't work, then I will move on to another suggestion. Thanks so much!


----------



## bunnytech (Oct 26, 2013)

Spray with vinegar and then rub dry with cornmeal


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I just wash under running water with Dawn dishsoap. Works very well, removes odor and makes them nice and white ( if they are white). Rinse really well and towel dry.

I dont show.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

bunnytech said:


> Spray with vinegar and then rub dry with cornmeal


Okay, I gotta ask why do you dry it off with cornmeal?


----------

